# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Inspired

## Paula

Having worked in recruitment most of my working life, I really like this idea

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39255217

----------


## S deleted

We have the same thing here with Remploy

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome!

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant Paula thanks for sharing.

----------

